# On to the "terrible twos"



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Well Tucker has hit 9 weeks and is doing great!
Putting on weight, picking up some rules of the house loves his people, and our sectional. Well I should say he now loves to chew on his people! Yes he has hit the bitey, sneaky shark attack not listening when I don't want to faze. Here's to a quick couple of weeks!! ;D
On the plus side we did meet a V two houses down. Tuck needs to grow quick so they can play and tire each other out!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Tuck just got comfortable in his new home.
So its game on for his new littermates.
He will grow, and learn the new rules overtime.
Next will be the terrible teens, but they to will pass.


----------

